# Is uber punishing me?



## EmperorOfAmerica (Aug 22, 2019)

Last night I drove around from surge zone to surge zone for 2 hours with no rides. I was qualifying for $7 bonuses per ride in my area and then... nothing. I then drove down to the bar area of town, since it was midnight and I saw it was surging too. Nothing. Then I drove back down to the suburbs where they were offering $16 a ride bonuses, so they must be desperate for drivers right? But nothing. No rides. Not one. I thought it was a glitch in the app so I called support and they had nothing for me. I also, reset the app 4-5 times, restarted my phone 2-3 times and even turned my phone entirely off, waited 5 minutes and then back on again.

Finally I uninstalled and reinstalled the app. Still nothing. Then after 2.25 hours I get a ping.

Today has been a similar issue. I do a few rides, then just absolutely nothing for hours and hours.

That and the rides I DO get half been really far away. Like 8 o or 10 minutes away on average.

My star rating is 4.83
My cancellation rate is 14%.
My acceptance rate is 84%.

Am I being punished for these somewhat lower than average metrics?


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

Your star rating sucks, that's why you're being punished. Did you try mints?


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

EmperorOfAmerica said:


> Last night I drove around from surge zone to surge zone for 2 hours with no rides. I was qualifying for $7 bonuses per ride in my area and then... nothing. I then drove down to the bar area of town, since it was midnight and I saw it was surging too. Nothing. Then I drove back down to the suburbs where they were offering $16 a ride bonuses, so they must be desperate for drivers right? But nothing. No rides. Not one. I thought it was a glitch in the app so I called support and they had nothing for me. I also, reset the app 4-5 times, restarted my phone 2-3 times and even turned my phone entirely off, waited 5 minutes and then back on again.
> 
> Finally I uninstalled and reinstalled the app. Still nothing. Then after 2.25 hours I get a ping.
> 
> ...


Why do people call support for stuff like this? I cringe every time someone describes an issue and then tells us about how they called support (and got no help). Support can't help you, they won't even understand what you're talking about. Stop expecting support to hold your hand - they never will.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Porn.... I "heard" it blocks the needed ip ports.


Dunno that's what I hear......


----------



## DustyToad (Jan 10, 2018)

EmperorOfAmerica said:


> Last night I drove around from surge zone to surge zone for 2 hours with no rides. I was qualifying for $7 bonuses per ride in my area and then... nothing. I then drove down to the bar area of town, since it was midnight and I saw it was surging too. Nothing. Then I drove back down to the suburbs where they were offering $16 a ride bonuses, so they must be desperate for drivers right? But nothing. No rides. Not one. I thought it was a glitch in the app so I called support and they had nothing for me. I also, reset the app 4-5 times, restarted my phone 2-3 times and even turned my phone entirely off, waited 5 minutes and then back on again.
> 
> Finally I uninstalled and reinstalled the app. Still nothing. Then after 2.25 hours I get a ping.
> 
> ...


Welcome to Rideshare!

Never chase a surge it's a big joke.

If you want to get surge set yourself up in a soon to be surge area BEFORE the surge (game/concert/whatever it is). That's the only way to get a real surge.

And yes you are being Punished... just like the rest of us. Get used to it!

PRO TIP:
Your rating sucks by the way. If you want to improve it STOP doing pool or shared rides.
Stay away from the shady parts of town. Don't talk during a ride unless the rider keeps talking to you.

I can't stress don't say to much. Most riders want a ride from A to B and that's it.

What I say when the rider opens the door "for Brian?" Yes I'm Brian. " Hi Brian I'm Michael, nice to meet you". That's it until we arrive at the destination then it's "Is this it here?" Yes just up a little more. "Ok here we are have a great night Brian". You too thanks.

THATS IT. DONT SAY ANYTHING ELSE UNLESS THEY ASK YOU SOMETHING. Even then just answer and keep it to a minimum unless the rider is talkative and friendly then it's ok.

This approach will straighten out your poor rating. In no time you rating will rise. An ok rating after 500+ rides is 4.89. A good rating is around 4.92. A great rating is 4.96+...

As far as being deactivated driver rating should be above 4.8, (to be safe) cancelation rate shouldn't be above 12%, and acceptance rate doesn't matter at all. If you keep them around this you shouldn't worry about being deactivated because of your ratings.


----------



## EmperorOfAmerica (Aug 22, 2019)

It didn't used to be like this. And I've been improving my star rating substantially by reminding people to rate me on good rides. Uber doesn't automatically prompt people to rate, so most of my fantastic rides just don't even rate me. Since I've been reminding the vast majority of my rides to rate me 5 star if it was a good ride, it's been climbing slowly but surely.

Kinda surprised by the unhelpful dickish responses from some here. I read posts here that were pretty good and this place seemed pretty helpful and positive and like a great place to connect with other ride share drivers.

As recently as a week ago I could go on request streaks. Now it seems like there's these LONG dead spaces in between rides that DID not exist a week or two ago. Maybe a change in the algorithim?

I was making $20 an hour last week, now it's like I'm in a ghost town.

The SAME thing happened tonight. I was driving back from my girlfriend's place, saw my neighborhood had a surge zone. I thought, why not. I'm here anyway. Qualified for a $6.25 per ride bonus. Drove around for 30 minutes and got nothing. Even went downtown to where the bars are. ZIP.

How is it possible that I can be IN A SURGE area and then get NO rides for 30+ minutes or like last night... 2 FREAKING hours IN SURGE ZONES with no rides?

It's GOT to be either a bug or my stats.

*I really need advice.*

And in regards to the *********.. I actually am a fantastic conversationalist and routinely take home massive amounts of tips as a result. I build a genuine rapport with 90% of my customers. Last night I got tipped TWICE. Once with cash and once in the app as a result. The star rating is due to a few bad passengers and people out of town who got MAD at me, for swerving out of the way of a truck that almost ran into us. Due to how averages work, it only takes a few 1 star ratings to tarnish a 5 star record. Traffic in SLC is a joke and the cops do zero enforcement. I've literally written my state reps and the department of public safety about the traffic, it's _that_ bad. I've had people run stop signs repeatedly and almost hit me, I honk at them to let them know I'm there, and they just flip me off. People just hover.. in the middle of intersections when turning right. I don't mean at stop lights, I mean at regular stop sign intersections. You have to swerve around them because they front end is literally HALF WAY into the intersection. It's an absolute clown show.

I really can't emphasize enough how much of my rating is due to not being rated at all by 80% of my passengers. I've done 400 rides and only have about 100 ratings overall. I had people tonight tell me what a relief it was I talked to them because they hated how in LA the uber drivers ignore them and act non-communicative. I'm comfortable with people but I always keep the conversations about non-personal topics and surface level until a rapport is built. Speechcraft is an art form and I've honed it very highly the last 2 years I've been doing this. And I always play it safe. I'm very conservative with regards to topics etc. And I pick up on cues of course if they're non-communicative. I usually let them lead the conversation after I offer an ice breaker or two.

I can't tell you how many tips and compliments this has gotten me.

But I appreciate the perspective that the star rating isn't good. I really think the algorithim must have shifted a week ago. Star rating was just as shit last week and I was making bookuu bucks and tons of tips.

Since I've been asking them to rate me if it was good it's climbed substantially.



DustyToad said:


> Welcome to Rideshare!
> 
> Never chase a surge it's a big joke.
> 
> ...


I'm not worried about being deactivated. I'm wondering why I seem to be getting almost zero rides while being online. And it's a recent change.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

EmperorOfAmerica said:


> Last night I drove around from surge zone to surge zone for 2 hours with no rides. I was qualifying for $7 bonuses per ride in my area and then... nothing. I then drove down to the bar area of town, since it was midnight and I saw it was surging too. Nothing. Then I drove back down to the suburbs where they were offering $16 a ride bonuses, so they must be desperate for drivers right? But nothing. No rides. Not one. I thought it was a glitch in the app so I called support and they had nothing for me. I also, reset the app 4-5 times, restarted my phone 2-3 times and even turned my phone entirely off, waited 5 minutes and then back on again.
> 
> Finally I uninstalled and reinstalled the app. Still nothing. Then after 2.25 hours I get a ping.
> 
> ...


Uber is punishing you for having a car.

The sooner your car breaks

The sooner you become a Customer.

Otherwise, you would be paid Enough to replace the car you are burning up for Uber !


----------



## DustyToad (Jan 10, 2018)

You can lead a horse to water... 
but you can’t make him drink.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Your cancel rate looks high at 14%...I thought mine was bad at 8%...it was at 4% until a rash of traffic related cancels.


----------



## Leander Driver (Aug 16, 2019)

EmperorOfAmerica said:


> Last night I drove around from surge zone to surge zone for 2 hours with no rides. I was qualifying for $7 bonuses per ride in my area and then... nothing. I then drove down to the bar area of town, since it was midnight and I saw it was surging too. Nothing. Then I drove back down to the suburbs where they were offering $16 a ride bonuses, so they must be desperate for drivers right? But nothing. No rides. Not one. I thought it was a glitch in the app so I called support and they had nothing for me. I also, reset the app 4-5 times, restarted my phone 2-3 times and even turned my phone entirely off, waited 5 minutes and then back on again.
> 
> Finally I uninstalled and reinstalled the app. Still nothing. Then after 2.25 hours I get a ping.
> 
> ...


Hi...if you cancel a lot of rides they will punish you by not giving you rides for a while. So if you accept a ride did just do that ride and don't cancel because then they will put you in the corner. It happens to me any time I cancel.


----------



## Desperada (Aug 23, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> Porn.... I "heard" it blocks the needed ip ports.
> 
> Dunno that's what I hear......


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

EmperorOfAmerica said:


> Last night I drove around from surge zone to surge zone for 2 hours with no rides. I was qualifying for $7 bonuses per ride in my area and then... nothing. I then drove down to the bar area of town, since it was midnight and I saw it was surging too. Nothing. Then I drove back down to the suburbs where they were offering $16 a ride bonuses, so they must be desperate for drivers right? But nothing. No rides. Not one. I thought it was a glitch in the app so I called support and they had nothing for me. I also, reset the app 4-5 times, restarted my phone 2-3 times and even turned my phone entirely off, waited 5 minutes and then back on again.
> 
> Finally I uninstalled and reinstalled the app. Still nothing. Then after 2.25 hours I get a ping.
> 
> ...


This happens to me anytime I have a sticky surge above 4.00. So, now after I get the sticky surge I automatically call the Filipino/Filipina operators and explain that I am not getting any pings/requests and magically I usually get one while on the phone with them. It is silly to have to call anytime I get a surge but it is obvious once I get a sticky surge they aren't going to give me a ride request. It is unethical but not illegal. Even if it was illegal Uber could care less as they are immune to regulations/laws due to their abundance of lawyers/lobbyists/connections/money. One day the house of cards will come crashing (today the stock nearly hit an all time low which was a good sign)


----------



## Desperada (Aug 23, 2019)

Leander Driver said:


> Hi...if you cancel a lot of rides they will punish you by not giving you rides for a while. So if you accept a ride did just do that ride and don't cancel because then they will put you in the corner. It happens to me any time I cancel.


I actually heard that porn info too. Uber has done many investigations on drivers that are suspected of viewing porn at inappropriate times (with riders present). They may have an added a safety alert block of some sort? I also know porn sites are the most malicious and carry all sorts of viral STD's & plaques. But what do I know? Is it worth it? Of course, we don't even know if you even watched any... lol.



Desperada said:


> I actually heard that porn info too. Uber has done many investigations on drivers that are suspected of viewing porn at inappropriate times (with riders present). They may have an added a safety alert block of some sort? I also know porn sites are the most malicious and carry all sorts of viral STD's & plaques. But what do I know? Is it worth it? Of course, we don't even know if you even watched any... lol.





nouberipo said:


> This happens to me anytime I have a sticky surge above 4.00. So, now after I get the sticky surge I automatically call the Filipino/Filipina operators and explain that I am not getting any pings/requests and magically I usually get one while on the phone with them. It is silly to have to call anytime I get a surge but it is obvious once I get a sticky surge they aren't going to give me a ride request. It is unethical but not illegal. Even if it was illegal Uber could care less as they are immune to regulations/laws due to their abundance of lawyers/lobbyists/connections/money. One day the house of cards will come crashing (today the stock nearly hit an all time low which was a good sign)





Desperada said:


> I actually heard that porn info too. Uber has done many investigations on drivers that are suspected of viewing porn at inappropriate times (with riders present). They may have an added a safety alert block of some sort? I also know porn sites are the most malicious and carry all sorts of viral STD's & plaques. But what do I know? Is it worth it? Of course, we don't even know if you even watched any... lol.





Desperada said:


> I actually heard that porn info too. Uber has done many investigations on drivers that are suspected of viewing porn at inappropriate times (with riders present). They may have an added a safety alert block of some sort? I also know porn sites are the most malicious and carry all sorts of viral STD's & plaques. But what do I know? Is it worth it? Of course, we don't even know if you even watched any... lol.


If you just back up your uber app or turn it off and back on, the sticky should go away. Mine does the same thing. It shouldn't affect more incoming pings though, it's just annoying.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

This is like a script for a TV show ?‍♂


EmperorOfAmerica said:


> I'm not worried about being deactivated. I'm wondering why I seem to be getting almost zero rides while being online. And it's a recent change.


So I am going to be straight up honest with you.

I do not think anyone here really cares about your question because you are beating a dead horse.

It's would be similar to asking well why did the driver parked next to me get a 2 hour trip ping and all I got was a minimum fare.

Point is your wasting time analyzing something you have absolutely no control over.

?‍♂?‍♂??


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

EmperorOfAmerica said:


> My star rating is 4.83
> My cancellation rate is 14%.
> My acceptance rate is 84%.
> 
> Am I being punished for these somewhat lower than average metrics?


These stats are meaningless. I have a star rating of 4.7 (recently up from 4.6 :smiles: but still patiently awaiting the elusive 2*), acceptance rate of 40%, cancellation rate of 8% (I don't have to cancel much because I accept so little). Still the phone pings off the hook. It is all right place right time and dumb luck.

And interestingly, the more I get pinged, the more I reject, knowing that more pings are coming so I feel I am being rewarded for not accepting. Whatever the algorithm may be, it is surely geared to get people to drive. I drive when I get pinged a lot.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

You are being punished. Just like everyone else.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

EmperorOfAmerica said:


> Last night I drove around from surge zone to surge zone for 2 hours with no rides. I was qualifying for $7 bonuses per ride in my area and then... nothing. I then drove down to the bar area of town, since it was midnight and I saw it was surging too. Nothing. Then I drove back down to the suburbs where they were offering $16 a ride bonuses, so they must be desperate for drivers right? But nothing. No rides. Not one. I thought it was a glitch in the app so I called support and they had nothing for me. I also, reset the app 4-5 times, restarted my phone 2-3 times and even turned my phone entirely off, waited 5 minutes and then back on again.
> 
> Finally I uninstalled and reinstalled the app. Still nothing. Then after 2.25 hours I get a ping.
> 
> ...


----------------------------
Accept all rides sent your way and stop canceling. There are probably too many drivers in your area and you are at the bottom of the food chain, especially with a rating of 4.83


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

[Q 


EmperorOfAmerica said:


> Last night I drove around from surge zone to surge zone for 2 hours with no rides. I was qualifying for $7 bonuses per ride in my area and then... nothing. I then drove down to the bar area of town, since it was midnight and I saw it was surging too. Nothing. Then I drove back down to the suburbs where they were offering $16 a ride bonuses, so they must be desperate for drivers right? But nothing. No rides. Not one. I thought it was a glitch in the app so I called support and they had nothing for me. I also, reset the app 4-5 times, restarted my phone 2-3 times and even turned my phone entirely off, waited 5 minutes and then back on again.
> 
> Finally I uninstalled and reinstalled the app. Still nothing. Then after 2.25 hours I get a ping.
> 
> ...


Your 4.83 rating is good, you have a very high acceptance rate and 14% cancellation is probably about average.

Are you being "punished"? Only uber knows and don't expect them to tell you.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

DustyToad said:


> What I say when the rider opens the door "for Brian?" Yes I'm Brian. " Hi Brian I'm Michael, nice to meet you". That's it until we arrive at the destination then it's "Is this it here?" Yes just up a little more. "Ok here we are have a great night Brian". You too thanks.


I couldn't tell from this. You roll up and say "you're (insert rider's name here)?" If so you're doing it wrong.

Make them tell you their name. They already have your make, model and license plate. If they can't figure out if you're the right car then that's their problem.

You're also missing out on tips. I do well with tips because I engage in conversation with them.


----------



## mollyjj (Apr 20, 2018)

EmperorOfAmerica said:


> It didn't used to be like this. And I've been improving my star rating substantially by reminding people to rate me on good rides. Uber doesn't automatically prompt people to rate, so most of my fantastic rides just don't even rate me. Since I've been reminding the vast majority of my rides to rate me 5 star if it was a good ride, it's been climbing slowly but surely.
> 
> Kinda surprised by the unhelpful dickish responses from some here. I read posts here that were pretty good and this place seemed pretty helpful and positive and like a great place to connect with other ride share drivers.
> 
> ...


Everything is manipulated. When I first started, my rating was superior and I received compliments all the time. Then one day, it all stopped - rating increases and compliments. Then I spoke with an attorney at length about Uber. I stated my rating never increased, I did not receive compliments and I thought they were keeping tips to settle a third-party card - gas card. Within a few days, my rating increased twice after a 5-month stagnant. Also, the next day, I had to sign a waiver stating they reserve the right to take tips to settle third-party vendors. It seems they listen to phone conversations. They manipulate algorithms. I never get a surge. Everyone around me has a surge. And I refuse to chase it. If I got a surge, it is never the full surge. They manipulate my algorithms to take me out of a surge zone to drive 15 minutes to a non-surge zone to pickup airport run because I have an SUV.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

*Is uber punishing me?*

Is this a trick question?


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

20k lifetime rides. 100% guarantee you are being punished do to canceling.this has been this way many years.
only time uber will throw u a bone during big surges. is if they really need a driver. otherwise you will have to wait.
in summer many will be glad to take your surge...
also if u got a trip that night. 99% it's a shit one...dont cancel and see the longer better trips you get...
I got locked out on about a 3.6x same reason


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Yes. Cancel to high. Uber ghosting but u cant take a hint.


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

You need to be on lyft and uber. So thst when one company is playing their little games you're still making money with the other. Take away uber's monopoly over you.


----------



## BritSilverFox (Jul 23, 2019)

I drive for both (10k+ trips over 2 years with Uber). Problem is when both come up with requests at same time - you have to '86' one. I usually '86' Lyft, because their Acceptance Rate is over 7 days, whereas Uber is over 30 days, taking longer to regain previously high Acceptance Rate. & yes, Acceptance Rate is part of Algorithm: proven time & again I went from 96% with Uber-only driving, down to 70% & saw requests drop like a stone: building back up to 85% now & requests coming in, but waa-aay less than in 2018 - 80,000+ Uber drivers in TO!! all trying to share the market.

Lyft can often send request, but unless their App is on top (ie . visible) I have found you can miss one, only finding out when you bring Lyft on top to see 'you missed a request, this may result in .....'.

Uber tends to pierce the veil & advise you of request, but the '15 seconds to reply' is a joke!! ... maybe 2-3 seconds,& often some other driver picks it up ... why should we get impacted because we could not respond quick enough (due to turning corners; watching for other idiotic drivers/cyclists/pedestrians/scooterists ....; oooh, & yes, & not being 'distracted' with its $695 fine in TO)


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Pre Hurricane at night, Uber accept rating 86%. After a shit ton of 8+ mile request I fell to 68%. One was 18 miles away.

Seriously flawed here. 

Moved to a new location 9 miles away got consistent ping from where I was previously.

Ya..... something smells rotten.


----------



## EmperorOfAmerica (Aug 22, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> ----------------------------
> Accept all rides sent your way and stop canceling. There are probably too many drivers in your area and you are at the bottom of the food chain, especially with a rating of 4.83


I actually accept just about every ride. Usually what happens is I do both Lyft and Uber and when I get a ride for one, sometimes I forget to turn the other app off. I'm not picky about business. I'll take it all.



bobby747 said:


> 20k lifetime rides. 100% guarantee you are being punished do to canceling.this has been this way many years.
> only time uber will throw u a bone during big surges. is if they really need a driver. otherwise you will have to wait.
> in summer many will be glad to take your surge...
> also if u got a trip that night. 99% it's a shit one...dont cancel and see the longer better trips you get...
> I got locked out on about a 3.6x same reason


Thanks man. I appreciate the heads up.


----------



## johnnyp (Aug 12, 2015)

Anytime i get a sticky surge like last night i stop getting request for the rest of the night- got $5.75 at 3:05 AM CALLED UBER AND TOLD THEM I WOULD NOT GET A RIDE AFTER STICKEY SURGE- I called again every few hours - the csr have no idea what a stickey surge is- their answer was your not guaranteed a surge ride! that was not the issue- the issue was getting a trip after getting a stickey well-I DID NOT REMOVE TO MAKE MY POINT- I DOCUMENTED EVERYTHING AND TOOK PHOTOS- On my last call that i made to uber - almost 9 hours later- 1 mile before getting home- i drove over 75 miles from where i got sticky surge-i finally got a ping. COINCEDENCE- 3RD TIME THIS HAPPENS TO ME- not happy! 
FROM NOW ON I WILL CANCELL ALL STICKEY SURGES AFTER 15 MINUTES- I DID NOT MAKE ANY MONEY BECAUSE OF A LOUSY $5.75 !
BUT I HAVE IT DOCUMENTED !


----------



## EmperorOfAmerica (Aug 22, 2019)

My stats have improved dramatically but I'm still getting the same issue.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

EmperorOfAmerica said:


> Am I being punished for these somewhat lower than average metrics?


I personally don't think that is it. My ratings are 4.92, 95% acceptance and 1% cancellation . . this is how my day went. The last week and a half have been brutal!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

EmperorOfAmerica said:


> Last night I drove around from surge zone to surge zone for 2 hours with no rides. I was qualifying for $7 bonuses per ride in my area and then... nothing. I then drove down to the bar area of town, since it was midnight and I saw it was surging too. Nothing. Then I drove back down to the suburbs where they were offering $16 a ride bonuses, so they must be desperate for drivers right? But nothing. No rides. Not one. I thought it was a glitch in the app so I called support and they had nothing for me. I also, reset the app 4-5 times, restarted my phone 2-3 times and even turned my phone entirely off, waited 5 minutes and then back on again.
> 
> Finally I uninstalled and reinstalled the app. Still nothing. Then after 2.25 hours I get a ping.
> 
> ...


Are YOU punishing yourself?
By working for Uber ?

Call 1-800- END- CODE to END CO - DEPENDANCY !

QUIT BEING AN UBER " ENABLER" !

End the " TOXIC RELATIONSHIP" WITH UBER !

HOW MANY RATE CUTS BEFORE YOU REALIZE
UBER IS NOT THE " PARTNER" FOR YOU !

HOW MUCH ABUSE WILL YOU TAKE ?

DONT YOU DESERVE BETTER ?

" QUIT BEING MANIPULATED "!


----------

